# Britstops - no updates since October?



## tonybvi

I haven't received any updates since the October set (emailed out on 11th October). Has anybody received any since then?
Tony


----------



## colliezack

me neither I wondered also!!


----------



## rosalan

They were a bit late last month so perhaps a pattern is forming.
Alan


----------



## carol

Well Steve does have kids and it is coming up to Christmas - and it is only the 7th

I am sure they will come, assuming he has managed to sign some more up in a quiet market.

Carol


----------



## andrewball1000

I think is is great that we had updates at all after the book was printed, you don't with any other annual guide. 

That we did is due to that it was probably due to it being Britstops first edition and they were adding new venues at a faster rate. 

During the winter I would expect to wait till the next edition before getting any more. I look forward to the 2nd edition very much. 

Well done Britstops, I wsih you every success. 

Thanks Andrew


----------



## rugbyken

as andrew said have used and enjoyed ist edition looking forward to 2nd


----------



## tonybvi

Please don't get me wrong - I was not complaining as I think Britstops is doing a great job and have used several of them as well as recommending a couple that have now joined the scheme. I simply wondered whether I had missed any update emails as my emails sometimes play up.
Tony


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

We are well into December now so that is two months updates behind! I would have expected an email circulated to update us as to why it has come to a stop!


----------



## Rapide561

*Britstops*

Perhaps the man behind it is on leave or something - he is usually on here posting. Just a thought

Russell


----------



## ralph-dot

the second addition appears to be on sale now

http://www.britstops.com/britstops-joinno.php


----------



## 100127

The 2011 guide is valid until the end of February 2012, so we have to wait until 2012 is ready to go.


----------



## BritStops

Hi everyone,

Don't worry, we're still here! Because we've agreed as a family not to actually buy presents for each other this year, I've been juggling work on Brit Stops with making Xmas pressies. It turned out to be far more time consuming than I anticipated!

Anyway, we're now deep in the throes of preparing the 2012 edition, and are putting all the most recently acquired hosts directly into that (as well as updating listings to include wifi and black water facilities, and pulling out any hosts that have ceased trading). I'm also, of course, still spending a fair amount of time re-contacting potential hosts that declined to enter the scheme last year and finding new potential hosts (do let us know if you have any suggestions!)

Other news is that we've secured resellers in Germany (the publishers of Reisemobil International magazine) and Holland (publishers of Camperstop), and hope to have one in Spain for next year too. This means we'll appear alongside France Passion and should help us to persuade more hosts to sign up, and grow the scheme even more.

We're also doing our best to be active on Twitter (@britstops) and Facebook, and have compiled some fun articles on motorhomes on the Squidoo site (unusual motorhomes, motorhome video clips, Slab City, concept motorhomes, etc.) which we hope will help others find out about Brit Stops.

As ever, any questions, please get in touch (oh, and thanks for the suggested host, sysinfo!)

Steve


----------



## 100127

BritStops said:


> (oh, and thanks for the suggested host, sysinfo!)
> 
> Steve


No probs, they are definitely up to join.

Bob


----------



## ardgour

Hi Steve
hopefully if some hosts are pulling out it is just because they are no longer trading and not because of lack of interest. We haven't managed to visit as many as we would have liked (major repairs on the house meant we couldn't be away) but a couple of the ones that we did see commented that they were not getting visitors. For the future would there be some way that if hosts are finding that no-one seems to be visiting they could let you know and you give us members a nudge towards the 'neglected' hosts? Just a thought.

We are very happy with our experience of the scheme so far and would love to see it expand.

Chris


----------

